# Shoulder Shots



## Duckhawk05 (Sep 18, 2017)

My thread earlier detoured a bit from the OP so I want s to start another debate......

Seems there is a love/hate when it comes to quality of product. Some folks buy what they can afford others buy what they want regardless !

So with that being said I would have to think the average man hunting shoots 60-70lbs and a 3-400 spine arrow that will weight in the neighborhood of 330 to 350 grains that's with a 100 expandable grain point. I would be willing to bet this is the most common setup in the woods. Easiest to tune.

Now, the China rage was bashed in my other post, I have killed several deer with those heads as well as the name brand rages. Do you really think a brand name expandable would penetrate or break the shoulder better than a knock off out the same setup?

If like to hear some thoughts! Kris87 has already said his story with a heavier arrow with and a name brand head Had the same results as what I experienced last night 

DH


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 18, 2017)

Ain't much a nothing getting through that shoulder. Scapula, yes, leg bone, nah.


----------



## Randall 80 (Sep 18, 2017)

I shot a doe 2 years ago in the shoulder and got all of 2 inches penetration. That was 475 grn arrow with a spitfire head at 250fps . I personally think if you arrow a deer in the shoulder it does not matter which head you shoot, that is my opinion and we all know the ol saying bout those.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 18, 2017)

I shot a doe a few years back at 10 steps, 70lb pull 300 spline arrow with a 2 blade rage, hit the shoulder. Arrow bounced out of the deer! She ran out about 40 yards stood there for a minute (I could see the blood spot on her shoulder) she ran off and I never found her. First shot ever with a rage and last one! I'll stick with my Muzzy's.


----------



## PSEOutlaw07 (Sep 18, 2017)

Well here is my two cents, 2 years ago I went from the original 2 blade rage to the hypodermics, first week of the 2015 season I shot an avg 165 pound Georgia deer with it. The shot was quartering away, and about 17 yards away. I hit my mark and the broadhead entered kinda back and exited by the opposing shoulder. Now I double lunged the buck and he ran maybe 50 yards. I found my arrow just a few feet from the shot and got full pass thru, I hit no shoulders! maybe a rib or two, and when I found the arrow the tip of the "rage" brand hypo was knocked off just right above the screw in the center of the ferrule. So my point is that even without hitting a shoulder, even the brand name ones can sometimes just break, I mean your slinging an avg over 400 grains into bone and muscle, something may give every once in a while, and no I did not stop shooting rage, I have killed probably 5 deer since with those heads and never had that happen again.
I truly believe that had you had a brand name rage, you still may have bent that blade hitting direct shoulder. Just like my experience, the bend of that blade didn't stop that arrow from pushing thru and cutting vitals, it was the direct shoulder bone


----------



## BCPbuckhunter (Sep 19, 2017)

Take this for what it is worth but back when all I did was bow hunt  in the early 90's, I shot 100 grain 4 blade Muzzy broad heads. It was by far the toughest broad head I have ever used. I shoot Ramcats now but I shot many deer through the shoulders with those muzzys and they went right through them with not much visible damage. I actually shot a couple deer with the same broad head and blades. I don't know if they are still made the same way but back in the day they were some bone busting broad heads.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 19, 2017)

ddd-shooter said:


> Ain't much a nothing getting through that shoulder. Scapula, yes, leg bone, nah.



DINGDINGDING....winner winner chicken dinner! Shoulder blade/scapula, no problem...you hit that big leg bone, all you will hear is a high pitched "crack"....and then you'll hear the deer running off, most likely without your arrow..


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 19, 2017)

alligood729 said:


> DINGDINGDING....winner winner chicken dinner! Shoulder blade/scapula, no problem...you hit that big leg bone, all you will hear is a high pitched "crack"....and then you'll hear the deer running off, most likely without your arrow..



I chopped a leg bone in half on the exit a few days ago and put 12 in of arrow in the dirt after. With that garbage mechanical your right. With a good head and a heavy arrow at a decent speed you'll never worry about a shoulder or leg bone again. Go the traditional section and look at what Chris Spikes does with Simmons heads and a stick bow. Put that on a 80lb compound with a 525 gr arrow running 280 a deer leg bone aint stopping it. Its too hard as it is to shoot that nonsense.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 19, 2017)

I think I'd have to see that. 12" in the dirt? After a leg bone is chopped off? Impressive. 
Are we talking lower leg bone, or in the shoulder leg bone? 

Anyway, I shoot 515 grain arrows flying about 274 and I don't expect to get through.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 19, 2017)

ddd-shooter said:


> I think I'd have to see that. 12" in the dirt? After a leg bone is chopped off? Impressive.
> Are we talking lower leg bone, or in the shoulder leg bone?
> 
> Anyway, I shoot 515 grain arrows flying about 274 and I don't expect to get through.



PM me your phone number and ill text them to you. The forum is so slow for me today I cant upload a pic. 12in was being conservative probably 14-15. leg bone above the elbow mount on the exit. I wasn't surprised and its what I expected.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 19, 2017)

*elbow joint no idea where mount came from


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 19, 2017)

I have a pic of the bloody arrow sticking out of the ground and the exit on the deer. The simmons tree shark is a deadly joker. Im a gear junkie and work in the outdoor industry so I have shot dozens of heads into pigs. We have so many I have lots of opportunity to test heads. In my opinion which isn't worth much the tree shark is the baddest head you can shoot. There not the easiest head to deliver. I shoot feathers and spend a lot of time broadhead tuning my bow bow but the damage and chopping power of that head is insane.


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 19, 2017)

The only question I have is why would you take or attempt a shoulder shot. Behind the shoulder double lungs end of story. Now if you pull or push one slightly into the shoulder area that is different. You just hope it gets enough penetration. To buy a product from China or Mars with the intention of blowing through the shoulders with archery equipment is unintelligent. Luck and deflection if it does.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 19, 2017)

Hunter922 said:


> The only question I have is why would you take or attempt a shoulder shot. Behind the shoulder double lungs end of story. Now if you pull or push one slightly into the shoulder area that is different. You just hope it gets enough penetration. To buy a product from China or Mars with the intention of blowing through the shoulders with archery equipment is unintelligent. Luck and deflection if it does.



Oh it's never the plan for me to bit that upper leg bone. I exited a little more forward than I would have liked. I just want to know when it happens I watch them die and don't have bent up ruined head.


----------



## Permitchaser (Sep 19, 2017)

I shoot 2512 shafts and 100 gr. Muzzy 4 blade. My bow is a very old Hoyt compound. Probably less than 300 speed
I shoot them in the shoulder and it goes through them and they run a little and die
You can use all those mechanicals and they will kill deer. Heck a practice point will kill a deer. But if you hit bone you better have a Muzzy period


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 19, 2017)

Here's one, opening eve 24yds...... my setup Elite Impulse 34 300spined gold tip Kinetic pierce 290fps. I was shooting a  125gr grim Reaper Fatal Steel. Dead nuts shoulder arrow hit brick wall sounded good. No deer 80lb bow, my arrow has a 43gr insert system with 125gr head. I'm a fan of China heads wanted to try the newer Reaper. Far as we know she still walking around with it in her shoulder.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 20, 2017)

deast1988 said:


> Here's one, opening eve 24yds...... my setup Elite Impulse 34 300spined gold tip Kinetic pierce 290fps. I was shooting a  125gr grim Reaper Fatal Steel. Dead nuts shoulder arrow hit brick wall sounded good. No deer 80lb bow, my arrow has a 43gr insert system with 125gr head. I'm a fan of China heads wanted to try the newer Reaper. Far as we know she still walking around with it in her shoulder.



If you'd been using a Muzzy or a Simmons Land Shark, the arrow would be buried in the ground on the other side and your deer would be dead.  Have you not learned anything from this thread?


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 20, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> If you'd been using a Muzzy or a Simmons Land Shark, the arrow would be buried in the ground on the other side and your deer would be dead.  Have you not learned anything from this thread?



Don't hit shoulder, the reaper I was using was not a fake. But acted like a spitfire I used before on a shoulder hit.


----------



## Whitetailfreak23 (Sep 20, 2017)

The doe on my avatar was shoulder shot and was 18 yards. Went through her shoulder and through bottom briskit splitting it in half her brisket that is. Blades still sharp. I shot 400 grain arrow total that's with the 100 grain shwacker.


----------



## kbuck1 (Sep 20, 2017)

I dont think my arrow would stick 15 inches in the dirt if i shot through a leaf below me


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Whitetailfreak23 said:


> The doe on my avatar was shoulder shot and was 18 yards. Went through her shoulder and through bottom briskit splitting it in half her brisket that is. Blades still sharp. I shot 400 grain arrow total that's with the 100 grain shwacker.



No bone, scapula, or joint where u shot.  Good shot though.


----------



## fountain (Sep 20, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> No bone, scapula, or joint where u shot.  Good shot though.



There seems to be a clear misunderstanding of shoulder in this thread.  

I'm just not seeing any head out of any bow going through a shoulder blade hit


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 20, 2017)

I would think expandables would hurt the chance more than being Chinese knockoffs.  They just don't penetrate as deep as cut on contact broadheads. And from what I've read the lighter arrow weight is hurting you too.

I hope you didn't take offense to my posts on the other thread. Shoot what you can afford. But I'm personally not a fan of any Chinese products ripping off US patients.  I  shoot cheap Muzzy broadheads to save on money, but they have always done the trick.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 20, 2017)

kbuck1 said:


> I dont think my arrow would stick 15 inches in the dirt if i shot through a leaf below me



That's unfortunate


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 20, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> If you'd been using a Muzzy or a Simmons Land Shark, the arrow would be buried in the ground on the other side and your deer would be dead.  Have you not learned anything from this thread?



Tell you what moderator. You hang a whitetail deer up by its feet and draw an x where you want it to hit. I'll stand 20 yards away and shoot through it until your sick of watching it? If I'm right you cover the feathers I'll destroy if your right I'll give you 100 bucks?


----------



## kbuck1 (Sep 20, 2017)

2bbshot said:


> That's unfortunate



If those are 4 inch vanes it looks like you have 16 to 17 inches exposed. You shoot full length shafts?


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 20, 2017)

I said 15 inches.. I didn't break out a tape you said a leaf mines through a deer there 5 in feathers and are 28 in long. What's your point? It's buried in the dirt into a fit I had to wiggle it out of and the next critter I kill will be with the same head it's a razor blade again.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 20, 2017)

*into a root


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 20, 2017)

I didn't say any of that to say look at me etc. I know a hundred people that know more than me about bows and bow hunting but the broadhead riddle has been solved for a long time. I just can't fathom why you would shoot that flimsy bladed fold back/slip back nonsense. It takes some tuning to shoot the big fixed heads  in the X but there so deadly. I didn't mean to sound abrasive to anyone. I hope you all have a good season.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 21, 2017)

ddd-shooter said:


> Ain't much a nothing getting through that shoulder. Scapula, yes, leg bone, nah.



I'd still like to see a picture of a broadhead through a leg bone....


----------



## lungbuster123 (Sep 21, 2017)

I hit a doe in the top of the leg bone one time a few years back. 29" 65lbs with about a 470 grain arrow and a 125 grain Slick Trick Mag on the tip of it...shooting a very well tuned PSE X-force. Sounded like I cracked her over the head with a 2x4 and that's one of the few I've lost bow hunting. Got no penetration, but I'm not gonna blame my equipment for my bad shot. Broadheads are not designed to punch through the biggest bones you can find. If there's a setup that will go through a leg/joint bone I would like to see the damage pics because this was one of the meanest bows I've shot and I got zero penetration on this deer like maybe 1-2".


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 21, 2017)

The above post..... Excellent and honest. "I'm not gonna blame my equipment for my bad shot" . It's impossible to say for a lot of folks. I judge my equipment by how it performs on good shots. I've swapped heads once or twice over the last 15 years after judging damage and penetration on pinwheel shots. I don't chalk bad shots up to poor equipment performance. Wish more people wouldn't cry "victim" over bad shots


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 21, 2017)

2bbshot said:


> Tell you what moderator. You hang a whitetail deer up by its feet and draw an x where you want it to hit. I'll stand 20 yards away and shoot through it until your sick of watching it? If I'm right you cover the feathers I'll destroy if your right I'll give you 100 bucks?



Easiest $100 I'd ever make.


----------



## oppthepop (Sep 21, 2017)

Boy you guys are gettin' excited! here's my 2 cents, and probably worth less than that.........I shot a nice 10 pointer two years ago on the point of the right shoulder with a QAD Exodus coming out of a 60 pound Obsession Phoenix at a little over 300 FPS. It shot all the way through the shoulder and exited out his far rib on his left side. Will that happen every time? Don't know, and hope i never have to take that shot again. But, it did it THAT time. And that is why i stick with the QAD Exodus fixed blade broadhead.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 21, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> Easiest $100 I'd ever make.



Say when...


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 21, 2017)

lungbuster123 said:


> I hit a doe in the top of the leg bone one time a few years back. 29" 65lbs with about a 470 grain arrow and a 125 grain Slick Trick Mag on the tip of it...shooting a very well tuned PSE X-force. Sounded like I cracked her over the head with a 2x4 and that's one of the few I've lost bow hunting. Got no penetration, but I'm not gonna blame my equipment for my bad shot. Broadheads are not designed to punch through the biggest bones you can find. If there's a setup that will go through a leg/joint bone I would like to see the damage pics because this was one of the meanest bows I've shot and I got zero penetration on this deer like maybe 1-2".



It's never the plan to hit the leg bone it's about what happens when you do because if you bowhunt long enough it will happen. Run the KE numbers on the setup you were talking about. Mine  is just over 91ft pounds with a solid one piece steel broad head. It's a moose rig that I shoot southern whitetails with. I hope the moderator picks a day for our experiment. I'll have him shooting sharks in no time lol


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 21, 2017)

2BB, I got the photo of the deer you're referencing.  I suggest everyone go lookup deer anatomy, AGAIN, and identify where the shoulder blade(scapula) actually is.  Its not even close to this hole.  Heck, there's not even a major leg bone right here.  The top of the ulna is close, where it protrudes past the radius, and that wouldn't be hard to shear, but its still not where this shot is.  Rib bone at best right here.  The humerus, which is the bigger front bone that joints with the scapula is much forward, almost on the very front of the leg.  Probably could break it as well, but as it joints into the scapula, you're not going to.  Nor if you hit the actual ridge that runs north and south on the scapula.  Its very thick, and I've never seen anything break it.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 21, 2017)

Her upper leg bone above the joint was chopped in half. It just flopped back over her back when I field dressed her. This is one deer I shot this year I've been doing this a long time. Set up a time and place and chop leg bones in half for you. It's not a big deal people that hunt big game would laugh at this tread. It's a whitetail deer leg bone. There's nothing on the front half that is stopping my arrow at 20 yards except the skull.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 21, 2017)

Sir, you may have hit the lower leg joint...where the humerus and the radius connect.  The upper leg joint is where the humerus joins with the scapula.  Major difference.   Look it up.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 21, 2017)

Shoot whatever garbage you want. You won't see a pic of bent broadhead from me unless I shoot it into a rock. Play with that nonsense and I'll keep blowing holes through them. I don't have thw penetration/broadhead issue here. You shouldn't be wondering if your going to get a pass through unless your physically unable to pull enough weight. People kill Cape buffalo with bows and wet having a discussion about shooting through deer? His broadhead failed him. If he had a decent head that wouldn't have happened. Have a good season gentlemen. I hate I joined this discussion. Your talking about what you think I'm talking about what I do. Keep losing deer it's your problem not mine.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 21, 2017)

2bbshot said:


> I hate I joined this discussion. Your talking about what you think I'm talking about what I do. Keep losing deer it's your problem not mine.



I'm sorry you feel that way.  I always speak on experience.  I don't know what the measure of a successful bowhunter is judged by, but I feel like I hold my own with anyone carrying a stick and string.  

I sincerely wish you good luck this season!


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 21, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way.  I always speak on experience.  I don't know what the measure of a successful bowhunter is judged by, but I feel like I hold my own with anyone carrying a stick and string.
> 
> I sincerely wish you good luck this season!



I was trying to steer him towards a good head and it kind of went south. The deer we hunt are owed more than to be shot at by a Chinese knock off rage. I didn't intent to ruffle feathers. I just don't have that problem I honestly  can't remember the last time I didn't shoot through a deer. I only bowhunt for deer and kill 5-6 a year usually. I have three kids and we eat a lot of venison. My arrow is in or on the ground every single time and has been for years. I don't shoot 300lb western deer just middle ga deer a big buck where I hunt is 200-215 rarely bigger but on those deer I always walk to a lit nock


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 21, 2017)

I think I hit my shoulder hit at the X opening eve. I heard a load whack. Saw my arrow act like it hit a tree trunk. It was last light so my exact hit could a little off.

I'm not sure my exact weight, but Chrono showed 290fps consistently. My lesson most any expandle and any arrow wouldn't have made it in.

So I'm steering clear of the shoulders.


----------



## kbuck1 (Sep 21, 2017)

2bbshot said:


> I said 15 inches.. I didn't break out a tape you said a leaf mines through a deer there 5 in feathers and are 28 in long. What's your point? It's buried in the dirt into a fit I had to wiggle it out of and the next critter I kill will be with the same head it's a razor blade again.



My point was , if i can see 16 to 17 inches of your arrow( im probably seeing more since you said those are 5 inch vanes) then you only have 10 to 12 inches at best in the dirt.  Not 15. I didn't see any blood on the arrow so i assumed you just shot in the ground.  I won't go as far to say that what you are saying isnt true but I will say Id like to see it. The photo of the deer is hit no where near the spot everyone is referring to. I lost a buck 2 years ago with about 2 inches of penetration.


----------



## kbuck1 (Sep 21, 2017)

deast1988 said:


> I think I hit my shoulder hit at the X opening eve. I heard a load whack. Saw my arrow act like it hit a tree trunk. It was last light so my exact hit could a little off.
> 
> I'm not sure my exact weight, but Chrono showed 290fps consistently. My lesson most any expandle and any arrow wouldn't have made it in.
> 
> So I'm steering clear of the shoulders.



That's the spot. Show me a set up that gets through that and Ill change to that set up


----------



## Tmpr111 (Sep 21, 2017)

kbuck1 said:


> That's the spot. Show me a set up that gets through that and Ill change to that set up



Here you go, sir.


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 21, 2017)

Mechanicals will Never penetrate like fixed or COC heads. 

Heavy arrows penetrate better than lighter arrows. 

Arrows from bows were never intended to break the actual shoulder of deer and while it MAY be possible with a Select Few setups it should be avoided at all cost. 

The above points are factual. Disagree if you want.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 21, 2017)

I shot one Sunday and I cut his femurus leg bone in 2. It's just barely hanging on by some skin and muscle


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 21, 2017)

Shot him right through both shoulder blades.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 21, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> Shot him right through both shoulder blades.



Can't let it go huh? Your supposed to me a moderator not an instigator I told you I'd come take your money. Now let's set it up or leave it alone? I advertise on this forum and spend a fair amount of money doing it. It's not the job if the moderator to try to stir the pot. Again nothing on the front half of a deer wil stop my arrow other than the skull. I don't care what you think I've been blowing holes through them long before we had bows that do what we do now. I've tried to be done with it. Put up or shut up.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 21, 2017)

Shot at 40, ran 40.  Yeah.... He dead. Wish they still made this Chinese junk


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 21, 2017)

2bbshot said:


> Can't let it go huh? Your supposed to me a moderator not an instigator I told you I'd come take your money. Now let's set it up or leave it alone? I advertise on this forum and spend a fair amount of money doing it. It's not the job if the moderator to try to stir the pot. Again nothing on the front half of a deer wil stop my arrow other than the skull. I don't care what you think I've been blowing holes through them long before we had bows that do what we do now. I've tried to be done with it. Put up or shut up.



I think you may be wound too tight.  I made my peace with you a few posts back.  I am friends with most of the guys that post in the bowhunting section, including MizzJB(well we rib each other a lot), so my joke was intended as nothing more than a laugh with him...as friends here.  The joke was that most people think where he hit that deer is the shoulder blade.  I even put the smiley behind it.  Maybe you missed that, and if so, my apologies for making jokes....


----------



## Rooster600 (Sep 21, 2017)

I don't have a dog in this fight and really don't care either way, but is this shot where you guys are talking?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 21, 2017)

The shot I posted looked to be close to the same location as the doe in the pic with the X on it.  I quarter and process my own deer, and upon skinning and de-shouldering, the head went through the rear portion of the shoulder blade....the cartilage like plate (not bone by any means).  Came out in basically the same spot, cutting through both of the rear portions of the 2 shoulder blades.  Didn't pass through and stick in the ground.  No bone was contacted other than front rib bones, matter of fact, a good little ways from any bone that would make the head not penetrate into vitals.

And yes, the above shot (4 point in the corn field) would have me very worried with any setup I've ever shot


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 21, 2017)

Rooster600 said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight and really don't care either way, but is this shot where you guys are talking?



Its not possible there shoulders and leg bones are made of AR500 plate. Somehow that won't be in the magic spot of solid steel they think exist in a deer. I was shooting long bows through one side of a steel drum with a 75# longbow and a snuffer at Archery traditions back in the day. They did it with many heavy bamboo long hunters. Now we have 80lb compounds and we cant shoot through deer.


----------



## Curvebow05 (Sep 21, 2017)

Has anyone ever heard of Dr Ed Ashby? Just curious.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 21, 2017)

Curvebow05 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of Dr Ed Ashby? Just curious.



I have, not super knowledgeable about him but I know he did penetration test and shot some really big game with a bow. Im going to go refresh myself on it. I think I read his penetration test 10 years ago or so.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 21, 2017)

That skull that you admit to stopping your arrow isn't nearly as thick as that leg bone in that "x" area. 

Most here agree that Coc broad heads penetrate more effectively. 
Most here agree that heavy arrows outperform lighter ones. 
Most here don't think everyone has to shoot what everyone else does. 
The disagreement is over deer anatomy and what can be done realistically. 

No rooster, that's still not in the leg bone, if you notice the "ridge" of skin in front of your hole, that's the area in question.


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 21, 2017)

I will say that I have deliberately tried this on a doe slightly quartering to me at 10 yds. I do not remember the arrow weight but because of the shot angle, I was seriously aiming for the scapula. The arrow did penetrate the scapula and broke off with about 12 inches of penetration and no pass through. The deer went about 65 yds. I will say that at certain angles, an arrow won't penetrate. I bounced that same arrow off a buck in Illinois with a similar set up a few years later. Depends on angles IMO.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 21, 2017)

ddd-shooter said:


> That skull that you admit to stopping your arrow isn't nearly as thick as that leg bone in that "x" area.
> 
> Most here agree that Coc broad heads penetrate more effectively.
> Most here agree that heavy arrows outperform lighter ones.
> ...



Ive never shot one in the head so I put that in there for honesty sake. I cant tell you I can shoot through it bc I don't know and don't intend to find out.


----------



## red neck richie (Sep 21, 2017)

I tried to tell yall to use steel fixed blades. If you like to experiment be prepared for the results.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 21, 2017)

2bbshot said:


> Its not possible there shoulders and leg bones are made of AR500 plate. Somehow that won't be in the magic spot of solid steel they think exist in a deer. I was shooting long bows through one side of a steel drum with a 75# longbow and a snuffer at Archery traditions back in the day. They did it with many heavy bamboo long hunters. Now we have 80lb compounds and we cant shoot through deer.



I'm curious when you hung around the shop.  I worked there many years and learned a lot from Dan.  I'd like to know which bow you shot.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 21, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> I'm curious when you hung around the shop.  I worked there many years and learned a lot from Dan.  I'd like to know which bow you shot.



I had several of there bows 2-3 bamboo long hunters and one other that's slipping my mind. A 72# ( I believe) low 70s for sure. This would have been late 90's. That place was cool to be around I miss it.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 21, 2017)

I would like to have another bamboo long hunter in the 70-75# range. I traded all mine off over time and now I hate I don't have one of Dans bows.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 21, 2017)

I worked there 93-98.  Probably saw you.  I still have a couple dozen original swaged Snuffer heads.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 21, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> I'm curious when you hung around the shop.  I worked there many years and learned a lot from Dan.  I'd like to know which bow you shot.



Surely you've seen them shoot the drums then or at least heard about it?


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 21, 2017)

I shot the Longunter, the Canebrake, and the Patriot most of my time in the shop even though I was a compound 3D shooter and hunter.  I love traditional archery and I still shoot a recurve when I bowfish


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 21, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> I worked there 93-98.  Probably saw you.  I still have a couple dozen original swaged Snuffer heads.



That's awesome. That's a bad dude sharpened up right. Ha being a snuffer out of a longbow stick in one and not exit makes for some impressive damage. Running off with a snuffer in you is bad news


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 21, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> I shot the Longunter, the Canebrake, and the Patriot most of my time in the shop even though I was a compound 3D shooter and hunter.  I love traditional archery and I still shoot a recurve when I bowfish



CANEBREAK! That's the one I couldn't remember. Dang it  about to hunt a quillian bow down now lol.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 21, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> I shot the Longunter, the Canebrake, and the Patriot most of my time in the shop even though I was a compound 3D shooter and hunter.  I love traditional archery and I still shoot a recurve when I bowfish



I miss traditional. I just don't have time  to shoot a heavy weight stick bow enough to hunt with one. I carve out 5-15 arrows a day with my Hoyt and that's about all I can get but I do it year round. If it rains I shoot 20 in the basement. I feel like a have to shoot a longbow more than that to feel confident enough to hunt with. Not to mention. The time you get to hunt. 40 is a chip shot with this new stuff it's a bomb with a longbow lol


----------



## Permitchaser (Sep 21, 2017)

lungbuster123 said:


> I hit a doe in the top of the leg bone one time a few years back. 29" 65lbs with about a 470 grain arrow and a 125 grain Slick Trick Mag on the tip of it...shooting a very well tuned PSE X-force. Sounded like I cracked her over the head with a 2x4 and that's one of the few I've lost bow hunting. Got no penetration, but I'm not gonna blame my equipment for my bad shot. Broadheads are not designed to punch through the biggest bones you can find. If there's a setup that will go through a leg/joint bone I would like to see the damage pics because this was one of the meanest bows I've shot and I got zero penetration on this deer like maybe 1-2".




I shot a doe years back with my old Hoyt, 60lb.draw 2512 shafts, muzzy 100 4 blade. At 20 yds. The arrow went through he shoulder out the other side and pinned her to root by her leg. The broad head did not go through the middle of the leg bone it went down the side of the bone and into the root. The doe struggled for a second then trotted of a fell over  DRT
The broad head was so deep in the root I unscrewed the shaft and left it
No pictures


----------



## Permitchaser (Sep 21, 2017)

lungbuster123 said:


> I hit a doe in the top of the leg bone one time a few years back. 29" 65lbs with about a 470 grain arrow and a 125 grain Slick Trick Mag on the tip of it...shooting a very well tuned PSE X-force. Sounded like I cracked her over the head with a 2x4 and that's one of the few I've lost bow hunting. Got no penetration, but I'm not gonna blame my equipment for my bad shot. Broadheads are not designed to punch through the biggest bones you can find. If there's a setup that will go through a leg/joint bone I would like to see the damage pics because this was one of the meanest bows I've shot and I got zero penetration on this deer like maybe 1-2".




I shot a doe years back with my old Hoyt, 60lb.draw 2512 shafts, muzzy 100 4 blade. At 20 yds. The arrow went through he shoulder out the other side and pinned her to root by her leg. The broad head did not go through the middle of the leg bone it went down the side of the bone and into the root. The doe struggled for a second then trotted of a fell over  DRT
The broad head was so deep in the root I unscrewed the shaft and left it
No pictures


----------



## Curvebow05 (Sep 21, 2017)

2bbshot said:


> I have, not super knowledgeable about him but I know he did penetration test and shot some really big game with a bow. Im going to go refresh myself on it. I think I read his penetration test 10 years ago or so.


Some of the best info I have ever read and listened too. Tradgeeks just had him on their latest podcast. Great show.


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice to see archers coming together instead of bickering..


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 22, 2017)

Hunter922 said:


> Nice to see archers coming together instead of bickering..



We had a group hug it's all good. Good luck gents!


----------

